# Can X-Ray see through tin foil?



## RemeberMe (Feb 4, 2010)

Can a normal package x-ray machine see through reynolds wrap or regular tin foil? Just wondering if that would help when sending something through the mail (fedx or ups).


----------



## connorbrown (Feb 4, 2010)

It would probably make them suspicious. Just get an old movie case, get a bag, rap the bag in a paper towel and stick it in the movie case. Good to go. Or tape it in the bottom of a mug.


----------



## RemeberMe (Feb 4, 2010)

Of course not on the outside of the box.


----------



## cowboylogic (Feb 4, 2010)

The dogs nose is a much larger threat.


----------



## cooknsmoke (Feb 4, 2010)

RemeberMe said:


> Can a normal package x-ray machine see through reynolds wrap or regular tin foil? Just wondering if that would help when sending something through the mail (fedx or ups).


Rule of Thumb:

1. Any reflective material going thru the x-ray machine is going to raise supspicion.. as it is mandated by federal law for ups and fedex to check for items that is not suppose to be sent over by air or mail... it may or may not go through but why take that chance for something that only fit in the mail? you feel me? 

2. Second, think to yourself is it worth it? most likely its a little stash, but u should know that its a federal crime (regardless of how small or big it is) ... Thats when the big boyz come in (DEA,FBI, etc) ... they don't know how big or small of a fish you are until they do their investigation (months after if they detect it).. now, you are looking at a major offense and it doesn't really matter what state you live or what great MMP card you may have, it won't help you that much because federal law can override certain state statues...

No one is trying to scare you here... you do whatever fits your needs but try just to be careful....There are other wayz but you must do your homework careful... Just remember, it only takes one mistake to screw things up... good luck and happy toke!


----------



## samljer (Feb 4, 2010)

Secret: XRAY cant see seeds properly anyway, bending radio/x-rays will raise suspicions "I worked there for 2 years  they tell u it works, but xrays cant see seeds"

Your real threat is this device they have "and seemed to never use too often" that can pick up odor particles, even when your nose cant ;P
or drug dogs they use from time to time.
so long as its odor proof, use a cd/dvd case. taped in mugs. hidden in candy "this one works really well  they tend not to open foil for candies when its a box of 24 candy. and one of them happens to be foiled suran wrap containing 10 seeds or so "

Use imagination and youll be fine.


----------



## cooknsmoke (Feb 4, 2010)

samljer said:


> Secret: XRAY cant see seeds properly anyway, bending radio/x-rays will raise suspicions "I worked there for 2 years  they tell u it works, but xrays cant see seeds"
> 
> Your real threat is this device they have "and seemed to never use too often" that can pick up odor particles, even when your nose cant ;P
> or drug dogs they use from time to time.
> ...


Seeds wont' be that big of a deal if caught...however, I don't think he or she is just talking about shipping seeds..


----------



## cutman (Feb 4, 2010)

what ever you do, dont put a return adderss on it. so it dont get trace back to you.


----------



## SYROUS (Feb 6, 2010)

inside your own country you should be fine ,make sure if your mailing weight it is an off weight and air sealed or in liquid ,liquid cant x-ray thats why at airport you have to take out liquids,I mail stuff in canada fine so far


----------



## RickWhite (Feb 13, 2010)

It's aluminum foil - tin hasn't been used in years.

X-rays can't see through led. But I would disguise what ever I was sending rather than mask it. If you ever looked at an x-ray image, you can't really tell what anything is. I would worry more about odor.


----------



## officialhealthtips (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello,


Sorry to interfere in you thread but I have been looking everywhere for a reply and really need some help.

I am shipping some small homemade liquor but it is forbidden in my country to send liquid by post and sometimes parcels get caught by X-ray (liquor is cheap, I cannot ship through Fedex or any other courier).

Can you help me to find a solution ? I have read all posts here and it seems that foil does not work ? What else could I try ?

Also as you seem to know Miami very well can you tell me how it is possible that US Customs at Miami catch 100% of the bottles I send when other states customs in US do not make problems ? Are Miami customs very strict and do they check every parcel ?


Thank you so much for your help.

You are my last chance.


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 22, 2012)

I just bought a roll of aluminum foil from Amazon.com (Martha Wrap). Lets hope they dont scan my package, right?

But to answer the question, if the material is denser inside the package than outside the package, the X-Ray will see it.


----------



## apollo4 (Apr 22, 2012)

for sure''''''''''''''


----------



## born2killspam (Apr 22, 2012)

samljer said:


> Secret: XRAY cant see seeds properly anyway, bending radio/x-rays will raise suspicions "I worked there for 2 years  they tell u it works, but xrays cant see seeds"Your real threat is this device they have "and seemed to never use too often" that can pick up odor particles, even when your nose cant ;Por drug dogs they use from time to time.so long as its odor proof, use a cd/dvd case. taped in mugs. hidden in candy "this one works really well  they tend not to open foil for candies when its a box of 24 candy. and one of them happens to be foiled suran wrap containing 10 seeds or so "Use imagination and youll be fine.


I second this on x-ray issues.. Though I doubt odour proofing a dvd case is even possible against a good dog, and if it is, it would take some serious discipline and skill..


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Apr 24, 2012)

Triple Vacuum Seal and research the criteria for suspicious packages.

You owe the Oracle two nice compliments given to strangers.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 25, 2012)

People don't wear tinfoil hats for nothing.That stuff holds amazing powers.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 25, 2012)

A suspicious package usually involves large surface areas of tin-foil, especially if it contains a liquid or organic substance... Does noone else watch "Nothing to Declare" ?


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Apr 25, 2012)

cutman said:


> what ever you do, dont put a return adderss on it. so it dont get trace back to you.


Better to use a bogus return address. No return address on a package seems unusual.


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Apr 25, 2012)

hxxp://www.apwu.org/news/webart/2011/11-003-safety-110107.htm


> *Shape*  Is it lopsided or uneven? Is it rigid or bulky?
> 
> *Look*  Are there oily stains, discolorations, or crystals on the
> wrapper? Does it have a strange odor?
> ...


hxxp://www.homelandsecurity.ms.gov/suspicious_mail.html


> Adapted from information provided by the U.S. Postal Service
> 
> Type of mail: Foreign, Priority, Special Delivery
> Restrictive endorsements: Confidential, Personal, To Be Opened by Addressee Only
> ...


hxxp://about.usps.com/securing-the-mail/suspiciousmail.htm


----------



## FranJan (Apr 25, 2012)

Moses Mobetta said:


> Better to use a bogus return address. No return address on a package seems unusual.


Definitely, but it's technically better to use a real address, just not yours. Use a businesses or school's address. Better yet, use your Congressman's/Rep's. Fuck em, they do you. Actually the last part's a joke. If they do scan the return address it would probably get noticed/flagged.

And while I wouldn't call tinfoil radiopaque, most machines operated properly could "see" it, especially if you use a lot. Use a vacuum sealer, since weed and plastic are radio-translucent, and try to keep your package thin since a dense enough mass of weed can be "seen" by a person who knows how to interpret radiographic images. That's my $.02.


----------



## Vindicated (Apr 29, 2012)

I used to work at a dental office. A dentist xray machine wouldn't see anything behind amalgam (metal) fillings. Also the old fashion xray machines were more poweful. The newer digital xray machines ones use a lot less radiation but are more sensitive. Still they can't see past metals either. Unless it was really thin. I have no idea if airport or xray machines are more powerful, but I've never seen an xray see through a coins. 

I might not trust thin aluminum foil, but a sheet metal box or pipe would be really tricky.


----------



## officialhealthtips (Nov 16, 2013)

Seems like I never got a reply ? Please helpppp. Thank you.


----------



## Mkharla (Feb 7, 2016)

My friend shipped 20 plastic bottles of lotions , 20 plastic bottles of body wash, 20 facial toners 20ml, 20 hydrogen peroxide used to mixed bleaching powder using EMS (express mail service) to Thailand but it was returned TWICE. She wrapped it with triple carbon paper and even triple black garbage bag but still the airline xray rejected it . But she said this was the first time it happed . What do you think happened why they returned when in fact she has been shipping the same products for 2 years now and never rejected by airline xray. Will wrapping these products with Aluminum foil effective so as not to be seen in an airline xray machine? Thanks in advance


----------



## jafro daweedhound (Mar 21, 2016)

RemeberMe said:


> Can a normal package x-ray machine see through reynolds wrap or regular tin foil? Just wondering if that would help when sending something through the mail (fedx or ups).


They are looking for the signature of organic substances. foil will create one image but herbs or that sort of thing will show within the foil as a greenish image. small packages are checked less than larger ones.


----------



## jafro daweedhound (Mar 21, 2016)

Mkharla said:


> My friend shipped 20 plastic bottles of lotions , 20 plastic bottles of body wash, 20 facial toners 20ml, 20 hydrogen peroxide used to mixed bleaching powder using EMS (express mail service) to Thailand but it was returned TWICE. She wrapped it with triple carbon paper and even triple black garbage bag but still the airline xray rejected it . But she said this was the first time it happed . What do you think happened why they returned when in fact she has been shipping the same products for 2 years now and never rejected by airline xray. Will wrapping these products with Aluminum foil effective so as not to be seen in an airline xray machine? Thanks in advance


Black bags ,carbon paper, ect will not work. Liquids can contain many things - especially multiple containers will set of red flags like crazy.


----------



## Redishx (Apr 10, 2016)

Remember that dogs smell in parts per TRILLION. Things that we humans say are "odorless" may not be the case against a high drive, seasoned drug dog.

I've been training dogs for over 10 years. It's simply amazing what they're capable of. I may post a thread about the powers of the pooch.


----------



## justugh (Apr 13, 2016)

Redishx said:


> Remember that dogs smell in parts per TRILLION. Things that we humans say are "odorless" may not be the case against a high drive, seasoned drug dog.
> 
> I've been training dogs for over 10 years. It's simply amazing what they're capable of. I may post a thread about the powers of the pooch.


but thanks to states going rec the smell is not enough to cause a search as it can be legally gotten and used this would make the dogs bark so for them to break open every box that got a hit on would be impossible (the time to open look repack and get to spot at the agreed on time u paid for ) 

if u are shipping for a rec state to a decriminalized state u should be ok ...if u are shipping from a rec state to one of those uptight law suit states u are going to get busted as they are looking for proof to make the law suit have weight


----------



## Josh241 (Apr 29, 2017)

What exactly do u mean by denser??


----------



## Josh241 (Apr 29, 2017)

jafro daweedhound said:


> They are looking for the signature of organic substances. foil will create one image but herbs or that sort of thing will show within the foil as a greenish image. small packages are checked less than larger ones.


So how do u make the green blend in to not look different??


----------



## udrasul (Jun 22, 2017)

( I might be committing forum necromancy so apologies in advance) I would go with the simplest of tricks. The can/bag of ground coffee and a vacuum sealer. Or the classic rubber diving brick.
My personal favourite: Fake M&M 's.


----------



## Ugg boot (Jun 22, 2017)

udrasul said:


> My personal favourite: Fake M&M 's.


I've been smuggling peanuts for years like that.


----------

